# Installing inner fender seals on a 68 GTO



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone out there have proper mounting instructions and pictures for installing the inner fender seals on a 68 GTO? I have seen several ways that they have been installed, but I am looking for the proper way. I have seen them mounted on both the inside and outside of the inner fender and can't find any info anywhere. Any tips would also be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

dont know about 68, but on my 66 they were stapled on the inside. i re used the original staple holes on the inner fenders with the repop seals. a pain in tha a$$ for sure. i have seen them both ways as well, but my this was my pops car since new and untouched so thats the way i put em back on. also, i have seen them the same way on a 69 ventura. i would say inside is correct, but from outside in looks nice.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I put repop seals on my 65 and put them on the inside and as johnnylighting said they are a real pain in the rear to put on.


----------



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. Inside it is. I think I will put them in this weekend.


----------

